# real life mt2 review?



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

I was curious on how many members have used or are currently using mt2?

I have a tanning bed in my basement and was curious if this would be cheaper in the long run compared to the lotion.

I'm not looking to enter a comp or anything. Just want to look good when I look into the mirror


----------



## Ezskanken (May 17, 2015)

MT2 did wonders on my wife.  She's German and Dutch, so her skin type is very light.  Hard to tan, but burn easily.  She ran MT2 and came out looking amazing.  She loved it.  I did a log on her experience, but since that company went on to bigger things there section got taken down.  I tried it on myself and didn't like it so much.  Gave me dark spots on my face with no tanning.  I'm already a darker complexion because of my ethnicities though.  I've seen many others with great results as well.


----------



## bugman (May 17, 2015)

I've used it.  It was a success and a half for me.  I'm just gonna mention the tanning aspects at first..  I started on a Monday (because everything has to be started on mondays)  I used 20 units per day in the morning.  So after the 5 days, my first bottle was gone.  I could really tell a difference already.  Limited exposure to the sun during my night shift months so I used the tanning bed.   Just after that first bottle, mon-fri, people could tell thst i was getting darker.  I didn't use my second bottle until Tuesday of the following week.   Upped my dose to 25 units but every other day...and wow.  I looked like I had been in the sun working all summer.  That's just 2 bottles.   Now, I'll mention the other side effect... I can be in the store, reach in for a cold drink and turn around with an erection.   Proud as proud can be.  My little tent is pitched.  No reason.  It just is.  Or I was on the phone with a client, I looked down, and my penis actually winked at me he was so tall and proud...  I give 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 17, 2015)

I've used it, it works wonder. The loading phase uses a few vials as pointed out by Bug, but the maintenance is cheap adn easy. You will need very limited exposure to UV to reach a deep, dark tan, which makes it much more healthy than UV only IMO. Watch out for moles though, they are the reason why I stopped it, although it's hard to tell if it created the them or just made light ones obvious by turning them black.


----------



## wabbitt (May 17, 2015)

You will freckle, at least I did, even if you aren't usually prone to freckling.  I even got a dark spot on my junk.  It finally faded, but it was quite noticeable.  If you like having an erection for 16-20 hours a day for no reason what so ever, then it's great!  All I can say is dose carefully, and always start small.  The last time I took it, I mismeasured and ended up taking way too much.  I was so sick I couldn't stand up.  Imagine being so sick you feel like your insides are going to come out, all the while, sporting a boner that would make Ron Jeremy proud.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 17, 2015)

Been using it for years and I love it. I can tan once a week and keep a nice tan all year..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm going to save up some bones and check it out. 

I hate having to tan 2-3 times a week and dealing with the tanning lotion


----------



## mickems (May 17, 2015)

I am currently using it. if I don't stay out of the sun, i'll turn black. lol. it allows me to tan less than normal and the tan stays longer. I have a good brownish/bronze tone now. also, I do get dark black freckles here and there instead of the usual brown ones. definitely worth it. when I take it for some reason, I seem to feel a little more excited. maybe the mt2, or the gear, or the fact that I got a sexy tan.


----------



## mickems (May 17, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Thanks guys I'm going to save up some bones and check it out.
> 
> I hate having to tan 2-3 times a week and dealing with the tanning lotion



you will still have to tan 1-2 x week depending on your skin type. .02


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

I think once a week will be good for me, I get a nice tan relatively easy.

When I start it I will do a log with pics to show my progress


----------



## bubbagump (May 22, 2015)

I like it.  It makes my freckles and moles show more but Def makes me tan.  Have to be careful though.  I'll look too dark if I get in the sun much.  Which for me is all day every day..  I just take a small amount to keep from having such a bad farmer tan.  Lol.


----------



## mickems (May 22, 2015)

bubbagump said:


> I like it.  It makes my freckles and moles show more but Def makes me tan.  Have to be careful though.  I'll look too dark if I get in the sun much.  Which for me is all day every day..  I just take a small amount to keep from having such a bad farmer tan.  Lol.



I had to cut back on sun and doses because, my wife said I was starting to look black.


----------

